
DeepMind AI learns to act aggressive when it doesn't get its way - SQL2219
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3004396/google-deepmind-learns-to-act-aggressive-when-it-doesnt-get-its-way
======
purplecpa2
The AI acted aggressively by blasting its opponents....because the game was
designed with that being the optimal way to score points. If the optimal way
to win was to just pause the game, it would have done that. 0/5 stars, would
not read again.

------
_0ffh
Oh wowzers! DeepMind "AI" finds the most effective strategies for a couple of
simplistic games. This "research" could have been done by an undergrad twenty
years ago (with simple self-written algorithms), in a couple of months... max!
Only positive point is the article is mercifully short.

